

Ask HN: Can Facebook ever regain consumer trust? - rblion


======
tintintuna
I think this question was posted by someone who have achieved nothing in his
life, and he just cant digest the success of facebook

~~~
rblion
the greatest of men come from the humblest of places.

------
eddiewu80
What makes you believe it has lost it?

~~~
Cloudy
Reaction after FB acquired whatsapp of the userbase jumping ship to telegram
and other similar apps.

Reaction from userbase of Oculus Rift after FB acquired the company.

~~~
fwn
It was a very small part of the userbase which decided to replace WhatsApp.
AFAIK it did not harm their growth in any significant way.

